# Alternative to the Montblanc 149



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to offer the Omas Paragon as an alternative to anyone considering a 149. The nib is outstanding in my opinion, I have a medium and it offers a great amount of springiness. Definitely one of my favorites to use.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

The Paragon is a really nice pen although I do prefer the older, smaller version. There are lots of other options as well.

One of my favorites is the Danitrio Takumi or Hakkaku size fountain pens. They are the smallest of the current Danitrio lines and just slightly larger than my MB 149s. Other choices are the Platinum Izumo series, Sailor's King of Pens, Pelikan 1xxx line, Sheaffers Legacy family of pens and the Delta large Dolcevita.


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

Agreed! Of the ones you listed here are the King of Pen and M1000. I also have their smaller relatives, the Sailor Pro Gear Demonstrator and a vintage 1980s 14kt nib M800. The KoP was on the lighter side for me (as can be true of Japanese pens). In my opinion, the Sailor Pro Gear is THE ideal sailor (excluding maybe KoPs with the unique nibset). The M1000 is my all time favorite, but it's not as versatile as the Paragon as it's far springier. The M800 is perfect as a day to day writer. 








Probably should have mentioned I've been collecting for a long time. Here's the rest of the collection (Excluding a Lamy 2000 and a Montblanc 145 anniversary):







Left to right: Pelikan m1000, m800; Sailor KoP, Pro Gear; Platinum President, 3776 (Flex added); Omas Paragon, Milord; Pilot Vanishing Point matte, 912 FA nib + Flex (not reground smaller though); Nakaya Briar (TT flexible fine nib with elastic finishing), Montegrappa Amerigo Vespucci.

Of these the only pens that see the outdoors are the montblanc 145, pelikan m800, lamy 2000, and pilot vanishing point. I like fountain pens a lot but more for relaxing at home.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Paragon configuration is particularly nice with the right material....the Arco celluloids.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful pens.


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you! The Pro Gear is regrettably sitting with a bent nib (family member grabbed it to write a note) so I'm planning to send it out eventually to get it back the way it was.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

More penporn:

From left to rightelikan 1050, MB 149, Sheaffer Jim Gaston Legacy in Cobalt Blue, Montegrappa 1930, large size Delta Dolcevita, MB Dumas









Platinum President, Izumo, MB 149









Danitrio Takumi









The Pel 1050, 149, ST Dupont XL Olympio/Orpheo, Modern Omas Milord, Omas 360








​


----------

